# Army Course on Lathe Operations Using SB Lathes



## HMF (Oct 13, 2010)

Dear Folks,

Here is a US Army correspondence course on using a lathe, using South Bend Lathes as illustrations.

Enjoy!

Best,


Nelson


----------



## ChuckB (Jan 2, 2011)

Thank You! Very informative for a beginner like myself.


----------



## HMF (Feb 17, 2011)

The Army manual can now be found in our Downloads section under American Lathe Manuals.


----------

